# Storing reamers, what to do?



## Razzle (Aug 12, 2021)

I won an ebay bid for a lot of 36 reamers of assorted sizes. Now I have to add them to my existing pile and figured out how to store them. Some are really small. What have you all done?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 12, 2021)

I have used various sized plastic test tubes as protective caps , stored in plastic containers


----------



## JRaut (Aug 12, 2021)

I've got a few assembled 'sets' of reamers.

For storage, I cut off a piece of 2x4 and drilled holes to match the reamer shank diameter.

Just stick'em in there and it keeps them from bumping around. Use some sharpie to mark the sizes on the wood block, and you're good to go.

EDIT: I've also got a full set of number-size reamers that came in a regular Huot drill index. They're shorter than standard reamers, so they fit perfectly in a standard drill index. Maybe they're "stub length reamers" if such a thing exists?  Anyway, Huot makes reamer indexes if you want to go that route.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 12, 2021)

1.  Huot drill bit boxes are ideal for fractional, alphabetic, and numeric sets!
2.  Wrap in VCI paper and label.  Place in cigar box or whatever.
3.  Ye olde wood block with holes plunged in the top
4.  @RJSakowski's method (https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/machine-tool-drought.94480/#post-875758)


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 12, 2021)

I use a Huot cabinet.


----------



## Razzle (Aug 12, 2021)

All good suggestions. I am both space and financially challenged. So a huot box is not on the table. I will look into both the wood block and plastic tube options. Some of the reamers are 'stub' and some are really tiny. great for model work but I need to measure them to figure out the size. I have my existing reamers in a drawer just bouncing around but it is too small for the new additions. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 12, 2021)

Square or round plastic tubes work.  McMaster has them under "shipping".  I'm sure other places have them as well.  Advantage of the tubes is you can label them and you can toss them in the drawer without banging them up.  Or you can be organized.  Disadvantage is they will take up a little more space.  I prefer the square tubes, so they don't roll away!  If you have shelf or horizontal space, a board with holes works great as well.


----------



## Shotgun (Aug 12, 2021)

Amazon.com: U.S. Art Supply 4 Drawer Wood Artist Supply Storage Box - Pastels, Pencils, Pens, Markers, Brushes
					

Shop U.S. Art Supply at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm bad.... I have drawers full of various size reamers (in Kennedy tool box drawers) and most are not protected at all. My end mills and other cutters are stored the same way. I just treat them with care, not banging them around into each other, and I've never had an issue. Most of the cutting tools I've picked up have come that way in a box anyways and they always seem to cut fine for my use. 

Ted


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 12, 2021)

I keep mine in one of those see through fishing flat boxes with adjustable dividers.  As best I can, I keep them in there tubes if I have them, or segregated by size if I dont.  Flambeau makes these units with an anti rust impregnated plastic that supposedly keeps fish hooks from rusting.  I have been using these now in central TX for 3 years and dont have any rust on any of these tools or anything else I store in them (reamers, taps, dies, end mills, albrecht drill chucks etc).  Not ready to endorse the anti rust as of yet, might be a gimmick, but so far so good.


----------



## KevinM (Aug 12, 2021)

Hout makes reamer specific ndexes.  The shorter metric ones fit in a drill index.






						Amazon.com: Huot 12050 Chucking Reamer Index for Fractional Sizes 1/16" to 1/2" in 1/64" Increments : Industrial & Scientific
					

Buy Huot 12050 Chucking Reamer Index for Fractional Sizes 1/16" to 1/2" in 1/64" Increments: Chucking Reamers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					smile.amazon.com


----------



## Razzle (Aug 12, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> Amazon.com: U.S. Art Supply 4 Drawer Wood Artist Supply Storage Box - Pastels, Pencils, Pens, Markers, Brushes
> 
> 
> Shop U.S. Art Supply at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.
> ...


That is pretty cool and we'll priced. I like the stackability.


Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lo-Fi (Aug 12, 2021)

I had some tool rolls made up put of an old piece of thick leather jacket for my reamers. It's sized so the flutes slip into the pouches leaving the shanks exposed for easy reading. Cheap and works great.


----------



## hman (Aug 12, 2021)

I just got through sorting through my multiply-random-sourced collection of reamers.  Put aside those that were'nt "even" inch or metric sizes.  Used two of the Falmbeau boxes that @Eyerelief mentioned to organize what I kept.  I also have a set of Chinese over/under inch reamers in their own wooden box.  Everything fits in one drawer of my 4-drawer HF tool cart. Anybody in the market for a handful of odd sized reamers?  PM me - they're yours for the shipping cost.

PS - those wooden boxes that @Shotgun mentioned look really useful!  I noticed that there are also 6 drawer and 10 drawer (actually double 5-drawer) units as well.  As of now it's a fanrastic solution in search of a problem!


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 12, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> Amazon.com: U.S. Art Supply 4 Drawer Wood Artist Supply Storage Box - Pastels, Pencils, Pens, Markers, Brushes
> 
> 
> Shop U.S. Art Supply at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.
> ...


 You Suck
That is such a cool cabinet.  The depth 10 inches seems just right for most of my reamers.
I am going to check HobbyLobby for one of those!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 13, 2021)

My reamers are scattered out by function. The "chucking" reamers are in a metal(Huot?) drill case above the lathe. A full set 1/16 to 1/2, Chinese but so seldom used they should last a while. Taper pin reamers are in a plastic box with the taper pins, each size by compartment. The reamers have sleeves made from shrink sleeving, unshrunk, just slid on. There's a set that I was given, of larger machine sizes in a canvas wrap up. Looks ex-Army. . . Like most machine tools, reamers are considered "sharps" and should be protected. By what method and system is up to the individual. Small ones can be stored, like thread dies, in a wooden case with grooves milled into the surface. Just a 1x4 with grooves cut with a utility knife would be better than cardboard. If a router were available, the imagination could run wild. I have that *router*. . .  and a* thickness planer*. What's holding me back is I have higher priorities to tend to first. What's your excuse?

.


----------



## stupoty (Aug 13, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> I use a Huot cabinet.
> View attachment 375097



mmmmm nice


----------



## Shotgun (Aug 13, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> My reamers are scattered out by function. The "chucking" reamers are in a metal(Huot?) drill case above the lathe. A full set 1/16 to 1/2, Chinese but so seldom used they should last a while. Taper pin reamers are in a plastic box with the taper pins, each size by compartment. The reamers have sleeves made from shrink sleeving, unshrunk, just slid on. There's a set that I was given, of larger machine sizes in a canvas wrap up. Looks ex-Army. . . Like most machine tools, reamers are considered "sharps" and should be protected. By what method and system is up to the individual. Small ones can be stored, like thread dies, in a wooden case with grooves milled into the surface. Just a 1x4 with grooves cut with a utility knife would be better than cardboard. If a router were available, the imagination could run wild. I have that *router*. . .  and a* thickness planer*. What's holding me back is I have higher priorities to tend to first. What's your excuse?
> 
> .


ummm.....

mmmmm....

I'm just getting started?

Also have a ton of priorities.  You guys keep showing tools you made yourself, and I've just not been able to keep up, dang-it.  I only have about five or so reamers at this point.  I scored a big box of "stuff" from a craigslist listing not so long ago, but that was mostly drill bits.  Practically an entire set.  I bought a couple drill bit carousel off of Aliexpress for the bits, with the intention of mounting them to a post on the tailstock end of the lathe. (Key word: intention).   I have improved my nut/bolt storage issue with motor oil bottles and shelving.  I need to order a couple of those artist pen storage drawer sets for reamers, taps, et. al.

BTW, for short drills and taps, "sports bottle ice trays" are da bomb.  I got mine for about $3 each at the grocery store.






						sports bottle ice tray at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Shotgun (Aug 13, 2021)

OK.  I might cheat.

With the artist drawer I linked above, you still have to do something to keep the parts from banging against each other.  Routed slots in a piece of wood being the easiest, as Mr. Hudson noted above.  If I make those wood block, I could store them in these stackable containers.  Then I will be able to see what's in the box, and be able to take the whole container to where ever I'm working.









						1.64US $ 37% OFF|Transparent Sorting File Box A4 Portable Folder Plastic A5 File Storage Box Storage Folder Transparent Sorting File Box Dropship - Storage Boxes & Bins - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jakes_66 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have recently started wrapping old reamers and end mills with plastic expandable mesh.  I only cut enough length to cover the cutting surfaces, that way I can still read sizes on shanks!




So far so good, I've been pleased with the results.  Cost is very minimal, and I can stack reamers/end mills in drawers together without damage.  Also the plastic mesh gives you an opportunity to identify types of reamers and cutters without unwrapping each one every time you go searching!


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 13, 2021)

jakes_66 said:


> I have recently started wrapping old reamers and end mills with plastic expandable mesh.  I only cut enough length to cover the cutting surfaces, that way I can still read sizes on shanks!
> 
> View attachment 375199
> 
> ...


Where do you buy that stuff?  Seems like a very cost effective solution.


----------



## jakes_66 (Aug 13, 2021)

I found a supplier on Ebay that sold smaller quantities for trying out at first.






						aecs_machining_and_supply on eBay
					

Follow aecs_machining_and_supply on eBay. Buying, Selling, Collecting on eBay has never been more exciting!



					www.ebay.com
				




I also see that McMaster Carr sells a few different types for very reasonable prices.









						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 13, 2021)

The web /mesh/something is also used for automotive restorations, for wiring looms. Not the exact same product, but reasonable cost for long lengths. Cut off what you need and stash the rest. My biggest problem is where did I stash something the last time I bought it. I remember buying it, but where did I put it?

.

.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 13, 2021)

jakes_66 said:


> I have recently started wrapping old reamers and end mills with plastic expandable mesh.  I only cut enough length to cover the cutting surfaces, that way I can still read sizes on shanks!
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good, I've been pleased with the results.  Cost is very minimal, and I can stack reamers/end mills in drawers together without damage.  Also the plastic mesh gives you an opportunity to identify types of reamers and cutters without unwrapping each one every time you go searching!


This is what I was going to suggest. We used to use it to protect shafts (and keep the keys in the keyseat) for delivery. I see now they make it with corrosion inhibitor.








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Tozguy (Aug 14, 2021)

For smaller reamer sizes something like this could provide protection for the cutting flutes while leaving the shank bare to make it readable.
Of course they should not be 'shrunk' over the reamer  so that they are reusable.





						200pcs Clear Heat Shrink Tubing, Sopoby Wire Wrap Cable Sleeves, Assorted Tubes Kit, 6 Size φ1.5/2.5/3/5/6/10mm with Case (White): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

200pcs Clear Heat Shrink Tubing, Sopoby Wire Wrap Cable Sleeves, Assorted Tubes Kit, 6 Size φ1.5/2.5/3/5/6/10mm with Case (White): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 14, 2021)

Go big or go home!


----------



## Barncat (Aug 15, 2021)

What, is this frowned on? (Child’s arm added for scale)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just kidding, that’s how a $20 auction lot came to me. Still need to figure out a long term storage solution. And a lot of those will give me practice on the tool and cutter grinder sharpening them.


----------



## hman (Aug 15, 2021)

Durn!  Them thar reamers are purdy durn long, ain't they?  Wonder what they were originally intended for?????


----------



## Barncat (Aug 15, 2021)

hman said:


> Durn!  Them thar reamers are purdy durn long, ain't they?  Wonder what they were originally intended for?????


I don’t know. They all have a piece welded onto the ends to lengthen them. I think I will be cutting them all off back to original length to help facilitate storage.


----------



## aliva (Aug 16, 2021)

Could try these from MMC. just need a box or tray to put them in. I use these for all my loose taps








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 16, 2021)

Barncat said:


> I don’t know. They all have a piece welded onto the ends to lengthen them. I think I will be cutting them all off back to original length to help facilitate storage.


I only cut things down to a smaller length when I need that length for a job I am doing, and do not have a better idea.  Cutting them shorter to gain accuracy is also a good reason, but you really need to grind them coaxial after cutting them shorter.


----------



## Christianstark (Aug 16, 2021)

Razzle said:


> That is pretty cool and we'll priced. I like the stackability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


If they were made for machinists instead of artists they would probably cost 4-5 times that!


----------



## Batmanacw (Aug 19, 2021)

I got really tired of searching through a bin full of reamers to find the one I needed....the only reason I knew I had a particular size was by looking at my inventory on my phone.

I sorted out all the "on size" reamers I had, all the over/under reamers, and the odd size reamers.

I took the block out of my over/under reamer set and glued it to thin plywood to make a nice stand. 

Then I drilled a 2x4 for my on size metric reamers (3 to 14mm) and another for my on size standard reamers (1/8 to 1/2) 32nd steps. 

Now I have very quick access to any of my reamers in those blocks. I also know instantly if I have the reamers within those size ranges. Huge time saver.

I still need to fight with my inventory list bin of reamers for any other odd sizes or 64ths reamets which I don't have a ton.


----------



## Wozza (Sep 25, 2022)

Razzle said:


> I won an ebay bid for a lot of 36 reamers of assorted sizes. Now I have to add them to my existing pile and figured out how to store them. Some are really small. What have you all done?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


 Hi guys
I will make this post as way of an introduction and to show @Razzle how I overcame the problem he asked about some time ago.

Firstly I live in Manchester UK and I am a novice machinist, I recently bought a Hobby lathe from WARCO here in the UK, its a Chinese import and probably goes by many names around the world.

I am finding machining really interesting and it fits in well with my other Hobbies of MIG, TIG welding. I am sure as I read through your posts I will learn a great deal.

Now for the issue of Storage of Machine reamers

Like the original poster I decided to take part in an auction (not Ebay) and I won a box full of machine reamers with a few hand reamers in the mix, many were not in any kind of protective tubing and I wanted to be be able to locate them easily. I have been searching for a solution that nearly led me to buy a ready made storage chest (lots of money) and then I realised there was a much cheaper and simpler solution.

I already had an old tool chest that was again won as part of an auction and decided to use 25mm electrical ducting, I bought 4 lengths of 2 meters at a cost of £12 sterling. I dont know if this kind of ducting is available in other countries as it may not meet the required codes, but for those who can get it, it will be an option for their storage needs.

As you will see from the attached images the ducting has a clip on cover and a self adhesive strip which came in handy when sticking inside the tool chest drawers.

I simply measured the required lengths and cut to size with my portaband saw, glues the boxes to the cover strip and sanded the excess away.
I also cut a small piece of the cover strip to place my size labels.

Here are some pics, I hope this helps at least some of you


----------



## Boswell (Sep 25, 2022)

Wozza said:


> I will make this post as way of an introduction


First, welcome to our community.  Second, what a great idea to use what I would call Wiremold PVC Raceway to store your reamers. I could see this also working for any number of items, Drill Bits, End-Mills, etc.. Looking forward seeing more of your creativity. BTW, thanks for the PICTURES.


----------



## dbb-the-bruce (Sep 26, 2022)

For an extremely simple way to keep them from rolling around in my drawer - I just found the thickest single ply cardboard I had lying around and removed one face of it. Maybe not the the most durable or elegant but sure as quick and easy. 




I've also got a 2 cheap parts boxes with 20+ draws each. I milled MDF Vee groove inserts for some of them:



I think I would look for single side corrugated cardboard from one of those shipping supply companies or the shipping dept. at work if I needed to do more. Use it as a liner in a flat box or draw like above. I think you can get plastic like that also. Long skinny tools really stay put.

Probably all sorts of other cheap material (like the wire channel etc) kicking around that could be picked up as scrap or cheap.


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 26, 2022)

I used “corrosion-inhibiting mesh sleeve” from McMaster, in a flat drawer:






I see @aliva posted that over a year ago; that's probably what let me to use them. Thanks!


----------

